# Summer sausage and SALAMI



## hoity toit (Oct 3, 2013)

going to make a batch of summer sausage and salami this weekend...if the meat thaws by then...qView as usual to follow. Got then grand kids involved again this year, cleaning out he freezer. It should prove o be fun.. Shoney Boy I'm back fella..bout 75 lbs this time...

going to stat prep tomorrow night and do the do sat and go from there.


----------



## themule69 (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm in.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## disco (Oct 4, 2013)

I want to try both. Please keep posting!







Disco


----------



## hoity toit (Oct 6, 2013)

Hoity Toit said:


> going to make a batch of summer sausage and salami this weekend...if the meat thaws by then...qView as usual to follow. Got then grand kids involved again this year, cleaning out he freezer. It should prove o be fun.. Shoney Boy I'm back fella..bout 75 lbs this time...
> 
> going to stat prep tomorrow night and do the do sat and go from there.


As promised, here is the QView !!! I did a mix of Jalapeno Cheese Summer Sausage and the other half was plain Ole Salami. On the Salami I am DRY Curing 1/2 of it and the othe 1/2 I smoked/cooked using TODDS Pitmaster pellet Mix in the Amazing Smoker. A cold front came through last night late as I was finishing so that was good for hanging it all in the cooler to rest. I just checked this morning and the cooler is 40 with 90% humidity. Enjoy the pictures as it was a long day yesterday even though I did have a couple people show up to assist me.













100_1965.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Oct 6, 2013






Of course, just like my screen name,,I went to Hoity Toit University here on SMF to learn all this knowledge.!!!













100_1967.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Oct 6, 2013






and you can't get there from here without a six pack is the motto

.













100_1968.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Oct 6, 2013






60 lbs of venison & pork , all pre-ground from last years season, cleaned out the freezer.













100_1969.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Oct 6, 2013






Some no-melt cheddar and extra fat to add in.













100_1970.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Oct 6, 2013






This is the bible, the book of law on sausage making.













100_1971.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Oct 6, 2013






My home made walk in cooler













100_1973.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Oct 6, 2013


















100_1974.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Oct 6, 2013






I tricked the a/c using a Johnson Control thermostat and a little re-wiring on the window unit so the fan will run all the time













100_1975.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Oct 6, 2013






The next are a couple pics of my stuffer and set-up.













100_1976.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Oct 6, 2013


















100_1977.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Oct 6, 2013






The 30" and 40" on the porch pre-heating to 130













100_1979.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Oct 6, 2013


















100_1981.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Oct 6, 2013






Break Time













100_1982.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Oct 6, 2013






Cutting up the fat and fixing to grind it.













100_1983.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Oct 6, 2013


















100_1984.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Oct 6, 2013






Soaking the fibrous casing and below is grinding the fat.













100_1986.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Oct 6, 2013


















100_1988.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Oct 6, 2013






Then a BLIMP flew over the house pretty low and I snapped a pic of it, nothing to do with the sausage making, but I thought I would add this just cause.....













100_1989.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Oct 6, 2013






The next are the meat after adding fat and the mixing of the same. I use a 1/2" Dewalt cordless drill teamed up with a drywall mud paddle to do the heavy work. It keeps my hand out od the COLD meat and does a good job. !!













100_1990.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Oct 6, 2013


















100_1991.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Oct 6, 2013


















100_1992.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Oct 6, 2013


















100_1993.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Oct 6, 2013






Below is after stuffing and letting them hand a few hours to get close to room temp before moving to the smoker.













100_1994.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Oct 6, 2013






by the way ,,,20" long is max you can get in the Master-built 40. I added a extra rail at the top of the smoker to gain 3-1/2" in length, you can see that in one of the pictures.













100_1995.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Oct 6, 2013


















100_1996.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Oct 6, 2013






Now we are smoking baby....started it at 130 for a couple hour then raised he temp 10 degrees every hour till I got to 165. I did bump it once to 22 for 30 mins to get over the stall.

NEXT UP ------->>>> SALAMI as seen below...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















100_1997.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Oct 6, 2013


















100_1998.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Oct 6, 2013












Had to change the stuffing tube out after washing and cleaning from the summer sausage.













100_1999.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Oct 6, 2013






Casings ready to go













100_2000.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Oct 6, 2013






I loop tied the first ones just because I wanted to have that look !













100_2001.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Oct 6, 2013
























100_2002.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Oct 6, 2013


















100_2003.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Oct 6, 2013


















100_2004.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Oct 6, 2013


















100_2005.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Oct 6, 2013


















100_2006.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Oct 6, 2013


















100_2007.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Oct 6, 2013












Thank goodness my helpers showed up today, I does make it easier and it is fun to teach newbies how it is done and pass it down to the next generation.













100_2008.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Oct 6, 2013


















100_2009.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Oct 6, 2013






In the cooler to dry cure, I am shooting to hold the temp around 40 - 45* with humidity at 80%. Here in the Texas Hill country humidity is always pretty high., so it should not be an issue.













100_2010.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Oct 6, 2013


















100_2011.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Oct 6, 2013


















100_2015.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Oct 6, 2013






OK, Folks its all DONE, and is put to bed. I am going to sample some of the Summer Sausage in 24 hrs....I am confident that the abilities I learned here on SMF won't disappoint me.







I have a "sausage CAM" set up inside the cooler so that I can check the temp and see whats going on without opening the door. 

I had a "link" to the camera listed but the SMF moderators say I violated Terms of Service by posting the link to my IP address of my personal web camera.,not sure whats thats all about but I have therfore removed the link to make everyone happy. I did not put the cam up to violate anything. It was meant to be educational and thats it.













100_2016.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Oct 6, 2013






I forgot these 2 pics.....the ICE bath and the last one is this morning after arranging them again and making some temp adjustments.













IMG_1241[1].JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Oct 6, 2013






This is this morning..













IMG_1242.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Oct 6, 2013


















IMG_1243.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Oct 6, 2013






DONE.


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 6, 2013)

WOW!!! That's a really nice setup you have!!! Great looking cooler and with a cam too!!! Oh yea the sausage looks Awesome too!!! Can't wait to see some slices and hear how it tastes!!!


----------



## disco (Oct 6, 2013)

I bow to the Supreme Sausage maker. I love your drying chamber. 

The problem on my mountain in Canada is I would also need a heater as well as a cooler. Many months of the year, I would also have to add humidity. However, you have inspired me. Maybe one day!

Disco


----------



## hoity toit (Oct 6, 2013)

Disco said:


> I bow to the Supreme Sausage maker. I love your drying chamber.
> 
> The problem on my mountain in Canada is I would also need a heater as well as a cooler. Many months of the year, I would also have to add humidity. However, you have inspired me. Maybe one day!
> 
> Disco


It is easy to get obsessed with all of this......so far I haven't had to add a humidifier to the cooler...if need be I open the door and spray the garden hose in there briefly and close it back up. The humidity generally stay pretty high most of the year here in S. Texas. I am 30 miles North of San Antonio and 30 miles South of Austin, TX


----------



## black (Oct 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *S2K9K*   [h3]edited post[/h3]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's OK, edit my posts as you like


----------



## hoity toit (Oct 6, 2013)

Black said:


>


Sure, I am using a FOSCAM IP camera. It can be used either wired or wireless.  They are readily available on eBay for around $125-150.  Easy set up and reliable. I have used this one for several years without any problem, I especially like to use it to watch either my smoker OR the inside of the cooler. In bad weather or at night I can check it from the comfort of my computer without having to go outside.,or if you are cooking and need to keep and eye on temperature while you run errands or to the store, you can look at it from any smartphone as well. I just place it where I can see the thermometer or whatever. In administration mode you can pan and tilt so that is a big plus. Hope this answers your question.


----------



## hoity toit (Oct 7, 2013)

I am now on day 2, holding at 41 degrees and 89% humidity.......


----------



## thoseguys26 (Oct 8, 2013)

Looks like a great time! Love the great pics. Thanks for sharing! If I have questions, I'm grabbing a six pack and heading your way!


----------



## boykjo (Oct 8, 2013)

looking great Dex....................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





     The SBI (sausage bureau of investigation) was keeping a close eye from above ...LOL    Will be looking forward to your finished product..........
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## hoity toit (Oct 9, 2013)

41 degrees and 94% humidity on day 4 ...almost too humid .,..they are doing good


----------



## jimholmes (Oct 9, 2013)

looks good . the blimp was doing the play by play like they do at major sporting events( thats my story and im stickin to it)


----------



## woodcutter (Oct 9, 2013)

Everything looks real good!


----------



## mr chuck roast (Oct 9, 2013)

Really nice set-up.

Tried your CAM link.  Now that's cool!

What humidistat are you using?


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 9, 2013)

This is a great thread!  I totally enjoyed it!

Kat


----------



## motochief (Oct 9, 2013)

Wow, very impressed.


----------



## shoneyboy (Oct 9, 2013)

Very impressed.......I'm left speechless.......


----------



## hoity toit (Oct 10, 2013)

Mr Chuck Roast said:


> Really nice set-up.
> 
> Tried your CAM link.  Now that's cool!
> 
> What humidistat are you using?








	

		
			
		

		
	
I got this Accurite on AMAZON and also this one
	

		
			
		

		
	







Both on Amazon cheap.


----------



## hoity toit (Oct 10, 2013)

_*Okay, Here Comes The Money Shots !!!  Q V I E W   T I M E    FOLKS !!*_

_*It Tastes Wonderful and Moist....*_



















IMG_1256[1].JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Oct 10, 2013


















IMG_1255[1].JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Oct 10, 2013





  













IMG_1253[1].JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Oct 10, 2013


----------



## shoneyboy (Oct 10, 2013)

:yahoo: Looks great !!!!!!


----------



## hoity toit (Oct 13, 2013)

It has been a week now,,, here are snapshots after week 1. Its raining here so humidity is high, my walk in cooler is outside and I just let it run and don't open the door. The pictures are taken from my private web camera inside the cooler.

[emoji]9830[/emoji]  I may have to buy a de-humidifier but am going to wait and see how the Salami turns out.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



there is no longer a link to the camera.Sorry.















snapshot 1.jpg



__ hoity toit
__ Oct 13, 2013





  













snapshot 2.jpg



__ hoity toit
__ Oct 13, 2013


----------



## shoneyboy (Oct 13, 2013)

:drool Looking good...... The web camera is  a cool ideal, but the link did not work for me........
:th_crybaby2:


----------



## hoity toit (Oct 13, 2013)

Shoneyboy said:


> Looking good...... The web camera is a cool ideal, but the link did not work for me........


read above...the moderators took the link offline for violating terms of service.


----------



## black (Oct 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *S2K9K*   [h3]edited post[/h3]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's OK, edit my posts as you like


----------



## hoity toit (Oct 14, 2013)

Week # 2 Slami Cam in the Cure Chamber













DAY #9.jpg



__ hoity toit
__ Oct 14, 2013


----------



## hoity toit (Oct 14, 2013)

Shoneyboy said:


> Looking good...... The web camera is a cool ideal, but the link did not work for me........


check your mailbox...


----------



## black (Oct 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *S2K9K*   [h3]edited post[/h3]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's OK, edit my posts as you like


----------



## shoneyboy (Nov 22, 2013)

hoity toit
, I thought I posted this, but I must have not...... The camera was one of the coolest things I have seen in a long time !!!!!! Thumbs Up Thumbs Up ...... Thanks for sharing it with me........ShoneyBoy


----------



## hoity toit (Nov 23, 2013)

Cool , glad you enjoyed , it works grest for me ,,,


----------



## saericksonfl (Nov 23, 2013)

Your the best!  Great Thread -  Maybe that was Jeff Phillips in that blimp checking out your operation!  :)


----------



## bama bbq (Nov 23, 2013)

SWMBO is talkin about me doing some sausages. I have the book now this is the go-to thread!


----------



## putcz (Nov 24, 2013)

I want to try making Salami but can only get fridge in barn up to 37degs. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## hoosierguy (Apr 23, 2014)

Hoity, you really have your Sh** together! 

I am a total novice here, but have a question about the smoking part of the process.  How does the smoking affect the sausage when it's in those tubes?  Are the tubes porous and the smoke permeates them?

Thanks for sharing!

JW Lehman

CWO2 USMC Retired

1978-1998


----------



## hoity toit (Oct 10, 2014)

yes sir the smoke permeates just fine,,,low and slow is the way to go..

I am going to be making some more hopefully this weekend to add to the forum. here.


----------



## rimrocksmoker (Oct 12, 2014)

Nice Looking sausages, Great post.


----------

